# Suggest a fogger?



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

I wanted to use a fogger that would sit on my window sill _(I take it rain can wreck a fogger if it gets soaked?)_ and I want one that allows enough fog to drop down the roof in front of the door and roll down the stairs. Any suggestions to a good fogger?


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Not on a fogger, but remember you are going to have to cool that fog if you want it to roll on the ground.


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

oh so the cooler it is the longer the fog will remain and thicker the fog will be?


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

yep - and the heavier it is to roll downhill or on the ground. As it warms up it will lift into the air like smoke. Do you already know how to make a fog chiller?


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 8, 2006)

What a great idea; "I want one that allows enough fog to drop down the roof in front of the door and roll down the stairs". The stairs part scares the "I don't want to get sued", side of me though. I think if I put some Gargoyles on the roof puking cold fog that would look great. Then run feeder tubes from an upstairs room through the window to to 'goyles it would help running downhill. You need a fog machine and a fog cooler(there are many designs). I would have the cooler (the large garbage can size and foggers inside the room). This year I am going to try this froggy juice.
http://www.froggysfog.com/c=JRR2YjbTDbyxGtVFeB9BWrYXc/product/FREEZINGALLON


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

no how do you make one? whats it do?


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 8, 2006)

Here's a bunch of how-tos.... http://www.hauntproject.com/projdetail.asp?category=Fog


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Cheetah, 
After the fog is produced it is then chilled in another chamber using ice or dry ice to make it colder than the surrounding air so the fog drops to the ground. You'll see that you need enough fog output to get the fog through the chiller part depending on what you decide to do.

I made a small one out of some dryer pipe just to use in the garage but nothing on the scale that you are talking about. It was too windy for me to use it, and there really wasn't enough output--go figure.

Check out the Monster List also--there are several fog chiller links.



Spider Rider said:


> What a great idea; "I want one that allows enough fog to drop down the roof in front of the door and roll down the stairs". The stairs part scares the "I don't want to get sued", side of me though.


Maybe run some rope lights on either side of the stairs to light the way.
Might look pretty cool with the fog rolling over it.


----------



## gmacted (Jan 18, 2006)

Here's a link to another thread about fog chillers. Happy reading!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

For any of you that want a 400 watt fogger, I have 4-5 units that are new but the boxes were ruined. They have the manuals and are new. How does $15 each sound?


----------



## wormyt (Aug 29, 2005)

could you bring mine to Ironstock LOL. Id love one. Ok I have like four foggers now but you can never have to many. LOL


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

FE - If you still have any of the $15 foggers, I'd like one! PM me, thx. 

df


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Although I was one of the first to say that they couldn't possibly work, the new foggers with built in fog chillers might be just the thing for you. I bought two last year on clearance from Halloween Adventure super store, and they are very good at creating a low lying fog, if they're used in short bursts.


----------

